# A Toilet thread👍



## Nigel L (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok, am interested what people do about disposing of the contents of their cassettes, whilst wild camping.
If we are careful, and use toilets during the day whilst out etc, we can go approx three days before we need to find a chemical disposal point. Not normally a problem, as although the we like to Wildcamp, we normally end up on a site of some description where we can empty the cassette after 2 or 3 days.
So, the people that Wildcamp for long periods of time, where there isn't a disposal point close by, what do you do??
Is it worth getting a second cassette?  ie, could then go for approx 6 days before having to find a disposal point.
Once a cassette is full, would it be advisable to say transport it in the garage whilst the 2nd one is being filled?
Interested on your thoughts, as setting off on a 4 week adventure in a few weeks time, and don't really want to be restricted on having to move on earlier than we need to to find a disposal point.
Thanks.


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 19, 2017)

About three days is about right.
I have a spare in the garage but never needed to use it yet.
If you move around you will always find a disposal point.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 19, 2017)

How many of you are there? 3 days?  We easily do 6/7 days, and if he uses a bucket for a pee, then even a bit longer.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just plan my trip by wilding 3/4 days then use a site for a night or 2. It's nice to have a proper shower and ehu if required.
At times I use the C&CC motorhome stopover facility if there is a club site nearby, it's usually £7.00 ish and I fill up, empty waste and have a shower.
Fortunately or some would say sadly I travel most often of the time on my own so can easily manage 3/4 days wilding as I always carry plenty of water as I cannot manage within it my daily shower. My loo waste tank in my pvc is approx 18 litres, the same as I had in my c class so plenty of capacity.


----------



## oppy (Jan 19, 2017)

yorkieowl said:


> How many of you are there? 3 days?  We easily do 6/7 days, and if he uses a bucket for a pee, then even a bit longer.



I thought he just hung it out of the window   :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## oppy (Jan 19, 2017)

When out there we carry a folding spade and if we are getting into the red zone, I dig a hole, albeit a rather largish one, and dump the contents into it an refill. Being a bloke, after dark the front wheel is always a handy lav.


----------



## TJBi (Jan 19, 2017)

Nigel L said:


> Ok, am interested what people do about disposing of the contents of their cassettes, whilst wild camping.
> If we are careful, and use toilets during the day whilst out etc, we can go approx three days before we need to find a chemical disposal point. <snip>



With a SOG unit you don't require chemicals, increasing your options for disposal.


----------



## n brown (Jan 19, 2017)

the most important thing is, although the cassette needs a small amount of liquid to work, try to pee in a bucket or outside when poss. also, if you're in the right environment, take a shovel and poo outside as well. any washing, clothes or body, can be done in streams and lakes etc. cassettes can be emptied in public loos or the contents buried off track in the wilds .we never had to use campsites .


----------



## n brown (Jan 19, 2017)

the most important thing is, although the cassette needs a small amount of liquid to work, try to pee in a bucket or outside when poss. also, if you're in the right environment, take a shovel and poo outside as well. any washing, clothes or body, can be done in streams and lakes etc. cassettes can be emptied in public loos or the contents buried off track in the wilds .we never had to use campsites .


----------



## Wisewoman (Jan 19, 2017)

I avoid it by not having a toilet! I took mine out of my campervan and reclaimed the space. All those chemicals seemed like a bit of a faff to me so I have a little spade... and various other tricks, to cleanly dispose of waste. Sometimes dog poo bins can be useful to those without a dog.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 19, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> I avoid it by not having a toilet! I took mine out of my campervan and reclaimed the space. All those chemicals seemed like a bit of a faff to me so I have a little spade... and various other tricks, to cleanly dispose of waste. Sometimes dog poo bins can be useful to those without a dog.



Nail on the head.....
 the Norwegian army bio bags are ace.... biodegradable/flushable/disposable in a bin... along with a convenient bush/tree/public loos/cafe/supermarket/spade spot etc  means minimum environmental impact.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 19, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Nail on the head.....
> the Norwegian army bio bags are ace.... biodegradable/flushable/disposable in a bin... along with a convenient bush/tree/public loos/cafe/supermarket/spade spot etc  means minimum environmental impact.



I use one of these when I am in the canoe. (Well obviously not IN the canoe, but when camped overnight!!);

Popaloo-Portable Camping Toilet | Portable Camping Toilets | Popaloo

It packs down nice and flat and takes up no room in the boat, as does the tent that goes with it. The bags work out very expensive though, do you reckon the Norwegian ones would be compatible with this?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 19, 2017)

yorkieowl said:


> How many of you are there? 3 days?  We easily do 6/7 days, and if he uses a bucket for a pee, then even a bit longer.



You can sit on a bucket,  He can  do it against a tree.  Lasts even longer then. Dump bucket in the van loo.
I have a second cassette and try and dump in public loos if nothing else around. I do not use the evil fluids.


----------



## Rodeo (Jan 19, 2017)

The 'full' warning light has only ever come on once.When we see a dump point I empty the cassette even if it isnt completely full.
Rod


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 19, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> You can sit on a bucket,  He can  do it against a tree.  Lasts even longer then. Dump bucket in the van loo.
> I have a second cassette and try and dump in public loos if nothing else around. I do not use the evil fluids.


Have used bucket too when needed, but do prefer the luxury of a loo.  :cool1:  and he does go outside too we also never use chemicals, just bio liquid/tablets but imo doesn't make much difference, it breaks down just as well without. I do strike a match in the loo, which gets rid of most smells.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 19, 2017)

Give me strength lol !
Digging holes and burying cassette contents, shi@@ing in holes, using dog poo bags, pi@@ing in buckets !
If I had to resort to any of the above I wouldn't bother, back in the dark ages comes to mind.
Finally why anyone would have a motorhome or pvc and not have a loo of some sorts beggars belief imho.

Tin hat fitted waiting for the flack !


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 19, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Give me strength lol !
> Digging holes and burying cassette contents, shi@@ing in holes, using dog poo bags, pi@@ing in buckets !
> If I had to resort to any of the above I wouldn't bother, back in the dark ages comes to mind.
> Finally why anyone would have a motorhome or pvc and not have a loo of some sorts beggars belief imho.
> ...



No tin hat needed.... 
just horses for courses.... bit like hook up/sat dish/parking in car parks etc I guess.


----------



## Wisewoman (Jan 19, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Give me strength lol !
> Digging holes and burying cassette contents, shi@@ing in holes, using dog poo bags, pi@@ing in buckets !
> If I had to resort to any of the above I wouldn't bother, back in the dark ages comes to mind.
> Finally why anyone would have a motorhome or pvc and not have a loo of some sorts beggars belief imho.
> ...



Haha, no flack from me - I understand where you're coming from - wild pooing isn't for everyone! lol


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> Haha, no flack from me - I understand where you're coming from - wild pooing isn't for everyone! lol


wildpooing.co.uk
The home of excrement on the wild side


----------



## alcam (Jan 19, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Give me strength lol !
> Digging holes and burying cassette contents, shi@@ing in holes, using dog poo bags, pi@@ing in buckets !
> If I had to resort to any of the above I wouldn't bother, back in the dark ages comes to mind.
> Finally why anyone would have a motorhome or pvc and not have a loo of some sorts beggars belief imho.
> ...



Spot on . Most of us buy vans with showers and lavs but some then seem to spend an inordinate amount of energy trying to work out how not to use them . Surprised they are actually able to 'go' anywhere , especially a hole in the ground at the back of a tree [well it wouldn't be the front would it ?]


----------



## SeanW (Jan 19, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Give me strength lol !
> Digging holes and burying cassette contents, shi@@ing in holes, using dog poo bags, pi@@ing in buckets !
> If I had to resort to any of the above I wouldn't bother, back in the dark ages comes to mind.
> Finally why anyone would have a motorhome or pvc and not have a loo of some sorts beggars belief imho.
> ...



Don't think a tin hat will be of much use :lol-053:


----------



## barryd (Jan 19, 2017)

We made ours last six days last summer on Arran.  Thats a record but its also one of the long bench cassettes so a bit bigger than most.

Its rare I would stay as long as that without moving.   I have carried it on the scooter a few times but the bloody thing leaks if its full and to be honest I wouldnt want to carry it far. 

Public toilets are ok if you dont make a mess and they are not on a sceptic tank.  Some of the toilets on Arran had notices up about not emptying because of this so I obeyed them and used the public loos on the main sewerage further south or at the two proper points.

You will always find somewhere to empty and of course once your in Mainland Europe your falling over them in France, Italy, Germany etc.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 19, 2017)

SeanW said:


> Don't think a tin hat will be of much use :lol-053:



I agree, you'd fall off if it rolled about!


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 19, 2017)

alcam said:


> Spot on . Most of us buy vans with showers and lavs but some then seem to spend an inordinate amount of energy trying to work out how not to use them . Surprised they are actually able to 'go' anywhere , especially a hole in the ground at the back of a tree [well it wouldn't be the front would it ?]



In fairness....
 some buy vans with hot and cold running everything and then park them in bloody supermarket car parks etc.... 

Nowt as funny as folk I guess....


----------



## somejest (Jan 19, 2017)

*toilet*

I think if you have to empty every 3 days perhaps you are flushing to much/often.You don't say where you are going in a few weeks time, I have used toilets in a garage whilst filling up with fuel often the loo's are round the back.One thing I will say is when we find somewhere to fill water containers and dump I always mark it on a map. The best thing you can do when wild camping is TALK to others who will always give local advice,we have been going to the Algarve for 5 years now and only ever had to empty in the sea once.Don't agree with that but had no option did it in the middle of the night so as not to upset anyone and don't use chemicals unless we are on a site (only go to sites when we want to do laundry ).Not sure about digging holes and dumping as that is one of the reasons wild campers get a bad name (the holes quite often aren't deep enough).Always use the Aires books as well with them you are never far from an emptying station in europe.Have a good trip .


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 19, 2017)

Best plan is to use the British Railways method  straight out of the floor a 60 mph on the motorway.  Horses do it that way as well. :lol-053:


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 19, 2017)

Never had a problem I use public loos if they arent septic tank  - Im old fashoned none of this green muck (or washing powder for me - unless Im washing clothes) I dont flush prefering to use a small hand spray, saves on tank emptying saves on weight and saves money on 'pink'  but I empty when there is a chance whether its full or not, and the shopping trolley ruse (previously posted) will allow you to empty in supermarkets and pubs without attracting attention.

Never had to resort to digging holes or crapping in plastic bags!


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 20, 2017)

yorkieowl said:


> Have used bucket too when needed, but do prefer the luxury of a loo.  :cool1:  and he does go outside too we also never use chemicals, just bio liquid/tablets but imo doesn't make much difference, it breaks down just as well without. I do strike a match in the loo, which gets rid of most smells.



I wouldn't dare strike a match anywhere in the van for a fair while after 'er indoors' has been in the karsey as I like having a roof on the van and unperforated eardrums...


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 20, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Best plan is to use the British Railways method  straight out of the floor a 60 mph on the motorway.  Horses do it that way as well. :lol-053:



Surely you'd never fit a horse in a train toilet or did you see a Shetland having a pony?


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 20, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> Never had a problem I use public loos if they arent septic tank  - Im old fashoned none of this green muck (or washing powder for me - unless Im washing clothes) I dont flush prefering to use a small hand spray, saves on tank emptying saves on weight and saves money on 'pink'  but I empty when there is a chance whether its full or not, and the shopping trolley ruse (previously posted) will allow you to empty in supermarkets and pubs without attracting attention.
> 
> Never had to resort to digging holes or crapping in plastic bags!



Respect!

This raises a few questions if I may.... 

If you select a supermarket do you empty your cassette in any particular aisle or is it a random act? If a pub, saloon or public bar, flower vase or under a table? 

How do you dodge the CCTV cameras?

If you've ever had your poop-laden shopping trolley checked by Security what was their reaction?


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 20, 2017)

*I agree with many of the comments on the "extreme measures"*

As others have posted a real pain (in the somewhere) and unnecessary

But a few simple civilized ideas help

1) Use public toilets when available (empty cassete contents if Sensible) but simply using them anyway reduces the problem

2) Use a doggy poobag for toilet paper (optional) and wetwipes (always)

3) if male you can pee outside (but not in the High Street !)

Shower
Yes we use our shower daily...One reason chose our MH was that the shower cubicle is big enough and has a door so the spray does not go everywhere

We can go (no pun) 3 or 4 days before emptying grey water and filling up with fresh water
Other water sources have been suggested
Washing and rinsing clothes uses a lot of water so do that where water and disposal of grey water are easy
We use a 10 litre Watering can to collect "Good water ONLY"
We use a bucket and bowl for getting other water and clothes washing/rinsing outside

We like to empty the cassette Daily.. We use bio washing (clothes) powder so can empty in a public loo (again if you do this daily there is less to dispose of)

Have only had 1 slight problem
An aire (in France) did not accept any of my cards..(and it was the only way to pay to operate the borne)
Fresh water was low
Grey water was OK (maybe we could empty grey water forget 2 years ago)
Cassette about 3/4
So we moved to another aire first thing the next day.

We use the MH in the summer for the full 6 months WC 80% of the time and manage perfectly well.
Simply keep a lookout.
As Shaw Taylor (police 5) would say "Eyes and Ears" or Maybe "Eyes Ears and Nose" ?

Re supermarkets
Yes we use their toilet facilities...... but not to empty the cassette.
Their car parks usually have drains so we empty some grey water into a bucket(s) and then pour in the drain


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 20, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> I avoid it by not having a toilet! I took mine out of my campervan and reclaimed the space. All those chemicals seemed like a bit of a faff to me so I have a little spade... and various other tricks, to cleanly dispose of waste. Sometimes dog poo bins can be useful to those without a dog.



A woman after my own heart did I tell you I sh!T in a bag and use dog poo bins I even burn my dodoos on the odd campfire. Though I do have a toilet for peeing in.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 20, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Give me strength lol !
> Digging holes and burying cassette contents, shi@@ing in holes, using dog poo bags, pi@@ing in buckets !
> If I had to resort to any of the above I wouldn't bother, back in the dark ages comes to mind.
> Finally why anyone would have a motorhome or pvc and not have a loo of some sorts beggars belief imho.
> ...



It's only the difference between glamping and camping some of us like to get back to nature and if that means sh!ting in a bag, in a hole or in the woods it's all part of the fun.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 20, 2017)

SeanW said:


> Don't think a tin hat will be of much use :lol-053:



It would be if you didn't have a bucket


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 20, 2017)

This subject has come around again a bit quick! We've had gassing, surely it should have been crazy motorcyclists next :lol-049:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 20, 2017)

Edina said:


> This subject has come around again a bit quick! We've had gassing, surely it should have been crazy motorcyclists next :lol-049:



Yeah, true, but we all know people who talk a load of sh1t.


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 20, 2017)

*Schism*

Wildcampers vs Nancyboy Campers.
Motorhome without a toilet and two sinks and a full size fridge and a TV?

I'll get me handbag.


----------



## andyjanet (Jan 20, 2017)

I have worked out there are over 100 million holes in this country that we can all use without digging, RABBITS always have at least three holes, Why carry a spade when nature does it for you! oh then theres foxes and badgers before i start on pot holes the council havent filled in. Andy


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 20, 2017)

Edina said:


> This subject has come around again a bit quick! We've had gassing, surely it should have been crazy motorcyclists next :lol-049:



No ithink it should have been external or internal screen debate next and then the poo thread.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 20, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> Wildcampers vs Nancyboy Campers.
> Motorhome without a toilet and two sinks and a full size fridge and a TV?
> 
> I'll get me handbag.



Woo hoo ... I must be a wildy ... I aint got no fridge, freezer or tv ... aw bummer, I do got a Porta bogatory :banana: but it's never been used, :banana:, yet


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 20, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> No ithink it should have been external or internal screen debate next and then the poo thread.



Nah ... once you start screening posts people don't come back to the forum,  but if anyone needs a volunteer for breast screening I'm available.

p.s. Females only.


----------



## Byronic (Jan 20, 2017)

My comments apply specifically to the sunnier side of Euro land, I haven't m/homed in the UK for donks.

But this issue is one of the reasons I carry a mbike. As 'wild' places have got more crowded  or restricted, choice of wilding sites with nearby facilities has gone down the swanny commensurately also. The top box can carry a cassette and I go any distance to empty the thing in a quiet public toilet or a liftable sanemiento. I always dispose of my rubbish well away from where I'm camped 
up.
Burying 15L of sewage on crowded beach sites or chucking it in the sea has helped the complainers case in towns such as Aguilas, The beach rubbish skips were getting filled within the 3/4 days I was in the vicinity and then lazy sods just kept piling rubbish around them, waiting for a feral mutt or the wind to spread it everywhere.


----------



## somejest (Jan 20, 2017)

*handbag*



mossypossy said:


> Wildcampers vs Nancyboy Campers.
> Motorhome without a toilet and two sinks and a full size fridge and a TV?
> 
> I'll get me handbag.



Think the bucket sounds less messy lol


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 20, 2017)

Edina said:


> This subject has come around again a bit quick! We've had gassing, surely it should have been crazy motorcyclists next :lol-049:



Think it's the turn of grey water  Chris.


----------



## Deleted member 54605 (Jan 20, 2017)

*Loo Disposal*

We have only had our Hymner for 18 months and so far only used it in the UK. We like our loo and our shower and we can comfortably go three to four days off grid. We use green loo stuff and empty it in public toilets unless there is a notice to say we can't. We drop grey water in to a quiet verge - usually a layby. We never drop grey water where we park. We do not produce much rubbish at all but dump a carrier bag of this in public bins about once a week. We came to motorhoming after years of boating. Boats empty their grey water straight into the canal or river as they have no holding tanks. Since we are boaters we carry out C&RT (used to be called British Waterways) key with us which unlocks their santiary stations which are good for free loo dumps. After about 100 days around UK on mainly Britstops and car parks the biggest problem has been fresh water. Bertie holds 100lts of fresh water and that will do us for 4 days if we are careful and don't shower too much.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 20, 2017)

andyjanet said:


> I have worked out there are over 100 million holes in this country that we can all use without digging, RABBITS always have at least three holes, Why carry a spade when nature does it for you! oh then theres foxes and badgers before i start on pot holes the council havent filled in. Andy


Poor Rabbit! how would you like a **** shower   pouring in your front doorway.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 20, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Poor Rabbit! how would you like a **** shower   pouring in your front doorway.



Considering the fact that they recycle their own poo at least once then I doubt they'd be too bothered ... but please let me know where you do it ... I eat rabbit when I can get one!


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 20, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> In fairness....
> some buy vans with hot and cold running everything and then park them in bloody supermarket car parks etc....
> 
> Nowt as funny as folk I guess....



....And some buy mh/campers with all the home comforts....and then spend most of their time parked on campsites, as you say, nowt as queer as folk.
I prefer OH pi**ing in his bucket, he doesn't splash as much as when using the loo. :rolleyes2:


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 20, 2017)

yorkieowl said:


> ....And some buy mh/campers with all the home comforts....and then spend most of their time parked on campsites, as you say, nowt as queer as folk.
> I prefer OH pi**ing in his bucket, he doesn't splash as much as when using the loo. :rolleyes2:



No splash in the great outdoors ......

That said in the furthest corner of a Nameless scottish Isle ....Headed off to a even further away deserted corner with the official spade ....

Find suitable spot with soft ground to be able to excavate a depository of adequate depth, 
Excavation works complete and busy with job at hand looking over a stunning vista of unspoilt millpond calm sea with the distant mountains as a back drop .....all could not have been more 'perfect' 

right up Until the little fishing boat hove into view steadily around the promontory ....followed by a slightly awkward exchange of early morning pleasantries  .


----------



## Myrkk (Jan 20, 2017)

:raofl::lol-049::raofl::lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 20, 2017)

SeanW said:


> Don't think a tin hat will be of much use :lol-053:



Cloths peg comes to mind.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 20, 2017)

andyjanet said:


> I have worked out there are over 100 million holes in this country that we can all use without digging, RABBITS always have at least three holes, Why carry a spade when nature does it for you! oh then theres foxes and badgers before i start on pot holes the council havent filled in. Andy



Rabbits have three holes,well i never you learn something new every day.


----------



## Myrkk (Jan 20, 2017)

TBH I don't get all hung up about it.  I try and use loos when i'm out and about but if I have to use the van loo then fair do that''s what it''s for.  I have no problem peeing at the back of a tree... Shewee - the original female urinating device is a useful wee (pun intended) contraption for women.

The thing I find oddest is people''s preoccupation with tellies... people keep telling me we need one... my dad even tried to buy me one... that defeats my point of wildcamping.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 20, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> A woman after my own heart did I tell you I sh!T in a bag and use dog poo bins I even burn my dodoos on the odd campfire. Though I do have a toilet for peeing in.



Burn them in the fire,heat logs springs to mind.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 20, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> No splash in the great outdoors ......
> 
> That said in the furthest corner of a Nameless scottish Isle ....Headed off to a even further away deserted corner with the official spade ....
> 
> ...



Similar story ... Ardnamuchan Peninsula for me ... Parked well off-road and sheltered from view from just from each side and behind ... Kampa Kazi outside beside the van, nobody in sight for miles, droppum breeches and squat upon plastic bag lined loo, ahhh blisss (there's definitely something nice about having a dump in the great outdoors) chugga chugga chugga ... an effing big fishing boat comes sauntering along a few yards offshore ... erm, breeches pulled up past my knees and lean back against the side of the van trying desperately to look as if I'm casually sitting in the sunshine!

Fortunately, my body is wider than the Kampz Kazi so it wouldn't have been seen that the lid was up, but I forgot to hide the loo roll sitting on the doorstep, typical.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 20, 2017)

Myrkk said:


> TBH I don't get all hung up about it.  I try and use loos when i'm out and about but if I have to use the van loo then fair do that''s what it''s for.  I have no problem peeing at the back of a tree... Shewee - the original female urinating device is a useful wee (pun intended) contraption for women.
> 
> The thing I find oddest is people''s preoccupation with tellies... people keep telling me we need one... my dad even tried to buy me one... that defeats my point of wildcamping.



I always keep a BIG Comfort fabric conditioner bottle in the van for night time, or emergency daytime use when the nearest tree isn't available.  I like the Comfort bottle because of it's extremely wide neck ... I reckon the female of our species could easily use it too ... The label on the bottle has been carefully trimmed to simply read COMFORT and indeed it has been many times.

But DITTO on the tv thing ... I find it amazing that people drive their BIG fancy MH's for miles and miles up to the Scottish Highlands to sit and watch telly.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 20, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Similar story ... Ardnamuchan Peninsula for me ... Parked well off-road and sheltered from view from just from each side and behind ... Kampa Kazi outside beside the van, nobody in sight for miles, droppum breeches and squat upon plastic bag lined loo, ahhh blisss (there's definitely something nice about having a dump in the great outdoors) chugga chugga chugga ... an effing big fishing boat comes sauntering along a few yards offshore ... erm, breeches pulled up past my knees and lean back against the side of the van trying desperately to look as if I'm casually sitting in the sunshine!
> 
> Fortunately, my body is wider than the Kampz Kazi so it wouldn't have been seen that the lid was up, but I forgot to hide the loo roll sitting on the doorstep, typical.



Glad it's not just me then..... 

Though speaking of defecating in the great outdoors.... 
Extra early departure one morning to explore a long abandoned deep underground lead mine in North Wales... 
on arrival realised I'd missed  my usual 'Apoointment' and thus needed to make like a bear...... 
A distinct lack of toilet roll deep in the forest (I blame the local council) had me reaching for a handful of moist sphagnum moss...... 

Now IF any of the toilet roll companies have missed a opportunity...... sphagnum moss IS it....


----------



## The laird (Jan 20, 2017)

***** said:


> We purchased a spare cassette, but after two long tours using aires and wilding in France, Spain and Portugal, we have never yet needed to use it.



We're your legs crossed tight,two long yours,Aires n wilding and never used it ,ouch agh,


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 20, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Glad it's not just me then.....
> 
> Though speaking of defecating in the great outdoors....
> Extra early departure one morning to explore a long abandoned deep underground lead mine in North Wales...
> ...



Been there and used a wide ... VERY wide variety of leaves, twigs and grasses ... and on a couple of occasions the only thing available was my hanky ... discreetly buried with it's contents ... which reminds me, I better be buying some more hankies!


----------



## Cass (Jan 20, 2017)

All I can say is I didn't pay what was a lot of money to me to pee in bucket, I have a toilet and use it, and if I have to pay every so often to empty it then so be it, and yes I use the shower as well, but don't have a TV, and I  have the heating on all night.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 20, 2017)

Cass said:


> All I can say is I didn't pay what was a lot of money to me to pee in bucket, I have a toilet and use it, and if I have to pay every so often to empty it then so be it, and yes I use the shower as well, but don't have a TV, and I  have the heating on all night.



I would too ... if I could get the bluudy thing working right ... it was working perfectly until I re-filled it's tank recently, I had to remove the pick-up pipe from the tank and I reckon the darn thing has air-locked ... just not had the chance to get into it and see what it's playing at and make my new tank with a different outlet.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 21, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Been there and used a wide ... VERY wide variety of leaves, twigs and grasses ... and on a couple of occasions the only thing available was my hanky ... discreetly buried with it's contents ... which reminds me, I better be buying some more hankies!



All I can say (twigs)!!! :help:to that Ron is OUCH!!!!:help:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 21, 2017)

jeanette said:


> All I can say (twigs)!!! :help:to that Ron is OUCH!!!!:help:



No, not really if you're careful ... you have two options ... use the end of several or, sometimes easier and usually more efficient,  gently drag them lengthways ... Just make sure you choose the right width, too narrow you need lots too wide won't get as good a result.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 21, 2017)

andyjanet said:


> I have worked out there are over 100 million holes in this country that we can all use without digging, RABBITS always have at least three holes, Why carry a spade when nature does it for you! oh then theres foxes and badgers before i start on pot holes the council havent filled in. Andy



Speaking as a chap I guess the only advantage of digging your own hole is that the chances are greatly lessened of having an angry fox or badger sinking it's teeth into your plums for crapping in it's hallway. If using a pothole a Number 9 bus could be the end of you or a short-sighted cyclist could mistake your cleft for a bike rack... I can think of one upside... with almost everyone carrying a camera-phone these days any such footage could end up on You've Been Framed and that extra £250 would come in handy....


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 21, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Been there and used a wide ... VERY wide variety of leaves, twigs and grasses ... and on a couple of occasions the only thing available was my hanky ... discreetly buried with it's contents ... which reminds me, I better be buying some more hankies!



I bet that was the last time the hosts invited you to one of their garden parties.....


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 21, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> A woman after my own heart did I tell you I sh!T in a bag and use dog poo bins I even burn my dodoos on the odd campfire. Though I do have a toilet for peeing in.



Before burning your dodoos in a fire make sure you take the batteries out first as they could well explode... or am I thinking of something else...?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2017)

bedonwheels said:


> Before burning your dodoos in a fire make sure you take the batteries out first as they could well explode... or am I thinking of something else...?



The dodoos are extinct,but not the dils.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 21, 2017)

bedonwheels said:


> I bet that was the last time the hosts invited you to one of their garden parties.....



Pretty much ... the next invite was for me to apologise and the last invite was for me to take back the ashtrays!


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2017)

*I think*

Posters are now starting to "Take the P!55" or making a solid commitment !

I once tried a video cassette but it made the TV program unwatchable !


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 21, 2017)

It always happens the conversation  always goes to S##T.  Happens every time, something to do with reprobates of a similar mindset on a forum, with nothing else to do in the evening.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> It always happens the conversation  always goes to S##T.  Happens every time, something to do with reprobates of a similar mindset on a forum, with nothing else to do in the evening.



I do mine first thing in the morning:rulez::lol-049::lol-049:well trained i am.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 21, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Burn them in the fire,heat logs springs to mind.



It actually burns quite good young Trev and very little smell lol.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 21, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> It always happens the conversation  always goes to S##T.  Happens every time, something to do with reprobates of a similar mindset on a forum, with nothing else to do in the evening.



And this reprobate is parked up in Derbyshire it's freezing and there's nowt on the telly.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 21, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> And this reprobate is parked up in Derbyshire it's freezing and there's nowt on the telly.


and this one is parked up at home, in  front oft fire wi nowt on telly .Cu you in a few days .


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 21, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> And this reprobate is parked up in Derbyshire it's freezing and there's nowt on the telly.



Toasty over here near Buxton.... ;-)


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 21, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> And this reprobate is parked up in Derbyshire it's freezing and there's nowt on the telly.



I wonder some time how it would be if we were all face to face instead of being scattered to the winds.  I feel I would really like the company once the awkward bits were finished with  but I do not know what most of them look like but have a minds picture of them, interesting to actually meet. I have only ever been to the Rutland meet and got to see a few there.


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 21, 2017)

I had read a fair bit of this thread being as :newhere: too.

May I ask and hopefully get specific answers to:-

If using chemicals... blue/green or whatever colour they come.
Are places where NOT to empty always marked as such?
If not what do we look out for as a place NOT to empty?

If NOT using chemicals but using (washing up liquid/soap powder/fairy dust) presumably we can empty anywhere with facilities to accept i.e. public/supermarket toilet.

We are new to this and want to be as environmentally friendly as possible during our travels.
Hopefully more places will see motorhomes as friends and make us welcome.
EDIT:- Not because of where we empty the cassette


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 22, 2017)

Tim120 said:


> I had read a fair bit of this thread being as :newhere: too.
> 
> May I ask and hopefully get specific answers to:-
> 
> ...



You'll get to the bottom of it here  https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/59599-toilet-thread.html


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 22, 2017)

*I choose not to Empty*



Tim120 said:


> I had read a fair bit of this thread being as :newhere: too.
> 
> May I ask and hopefully get specific answers to:-
> 
> ...



In supermarket toilets.
Plenty of other opportunities..
We use the now well documented clothes washing liquid (Formil).
Public toilets are our main "outlets"

If push came to shove a proper drain could be used as it is part of the mains sewage system.
The problem is simply the perception of others.

Just a thought
Nobody tells .....cows horses sheep etc where they can or cannot dump their waste !


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 22, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Toasty over here near Buxton.... ;-)



Ok where in Buxton we are at Roston near Buxton a little merry Vodka flu.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 22, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I wonder some time how it would be if we were all face to face instead of being scattered to the winds.  I feel I would really like the company once the awkward bits were finished with  but I do not know what most of them look like but have a minds picture of them, interesting to actually meet. I have only ever been to the Rutland meet and got to see a few there.



Trust me very few look like you imagine lol.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 22, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Trust me very few look like you imagine lol.



You do not know  quite how bad my thoughts are. I might be really pleased to find out how  they actually are. Bit scared about axe wielding zombies though must not disturb them.


----------



## n brown (Jan 22, 2017)

this is Annie 
 course she was younger then 
i'm less noticeable


----------



## RogerV (Jan 22, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> It would be if you didn't have a bucket



Just remember to remove the inner bits first and empty it before returning it to normal use.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 22, 2017)

n brown said:


> this is Annie View attachment 50278 course she was younger then
> i'm less noticeable View attachment 50279



Nigel Sue and I are so pissed we have almost wet ourselves at that oil of me .


----------



## RogerV (Jan 22, 2017)

How do you sneak a toilet cassette into a supermarket toilet?


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 22, 2017)

RogerV said:


> How do you sneak a toilet cassette into a supermarket toilet?



Why would you want to.


----------



## RogerV (Jan 22, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Why would you want to.


Others have indicated that they do, I'm interested in how they do it without causing upset.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 22, 2017)

RogerV said:


> Others have indicated that they do, I'm interested in how they do it without causing upset.



Personally I'd never try it, but one member suggested using one of those wee "granny" type shopping trolleys with wheels and another mentioned the bigger reusable shopping bags.


----------



## RogerV (Jan 22, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Personally I'd never try it, but one member suggested using one of those wee "granny" type shooping trolleys with wheels and another mentioned the bigger reusable shopping bags.



Got it, thanks.


----------



## oppy (Jan 22, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Ok where in Buxton we are at Roston near Buxton a little merry Vodka flu.



You're only up the road, why not pop in ?


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 23, 2017)

RogerV said:


> How do you sneak a toilet cassette into a supermarket toilet?



Just be bold. Pop a balaclava on, stroll in and if anyone challenges you shout 'This is a stink up, everybody down'....  could go either way depending on whether it's Waitrose or Tescos..


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 23, 2017)

*Should we...*



jagmanx said:


> Posters are now starting to "Take the P!55" or making a solid commitment !
> 
> I once tried a video cassette but it made the TV program unwatchable !



... consider passing a motion about watering down this log, wiping it off or bottle it up then?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 23, 2017)

n brown said:


> this is Annie View attachment 50278 course she was younger then
> i'm less noticeable View attachment 50279



Actually,  A bit better than I thought.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 23, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Actually,  A bit better than I thought.



I'm taller too.


----------



## add2much (Mar 22, 2017)

RogerV said:


> How do you sneak a toilet cassette into a supermarket toilet?



just buy yourself one of them "old lady" pull along trolley bags, the cassette fits perfectly, make a bee-line for the toilets, no-one will be the wiser :banana:


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 22, 2017)

perhaps the larger petrol stations could provide water tap and dumping facilities........possibly using manhole cover.they could make a charge for it, and water metered....pay for what u use....

if its the larger supermarket stations, they probably would get the benefit that u would stock up there also...plus fill up with their petrol//////only a thought..

i think thats more possible than hoping cash strapped councils to provide aires......


----------



## witzend (Mar 22, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Personally I'd never try it, but one member suggested using one of those wee "granny" type shopping trolleys with wheels and another mentioned the bigger reusable shopping bags.



To risky even if they'd hold water, surely if you fell or got it hitched or ripped it would got every where or slop out over the top


----------



## Robmac (Mar 22, 2017)

add2much said:


> just buy yourself one of them "old lady" pull along trolley bags, the cassette fits perfectly, make a bee-line for the toilets, no-one will be the wiser :banana:



I think they would!


----------



## Byronic (Mar 23, 2017)

Supermarket toilet cassette emptying;

The foolproof method is to put the cassette into a cardboard box labelled  CUSTOMER PRODUCT RETURNS (USED) then if challenged tell them you're not after a refund, just a suitable place to dump their crappier products, that'll keep them happy..... I think?


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Mar 24, 2017)

*I tried that.... look what happened...*



Byronic said:


> Supermarket toilet cassette emptying;
> 
> The foolproof method is to put the cassette into a cardboard box labelled  CUSTOMER PRODUCT RETURNS (USED) then if challenged tell them you're not after a refund, just a suitable place to dump their crappier products, that'll keep them happy..... I think?



Yes I did try that ploy... here's the result...




.. mind you, I did trip up.... terrible mess, customers sliding about... final score: 2 separate broken hips, one smashed elbow, cleaning bill £195, free ride in the back of a Police van, 3 months free B&B in a real life horror movie.

If this happens to you here's some advice when in HM's showers: If you drop the soap LEAVE IT THERE, DO NOT PICK IT UP....


----------

